
Thou Shalt Not Lie: Git rebase, amend, squash, and other lies - pmoriarty
http://paul.stadig.name/2010/12/thou-shalt-not-lie-git-rebase-ammend.html
======
Piskvorrr
Nope. Git is complex enough without trying to abstract it into a religious-
ethic-like wrapper. "Rebasing is sinful" is not a useful statement - it
actively _prevents_ user from understanding their tools by appeal to authority
(article's author? Whoa...most religions tend to have _deities_ on top). "Do
not: it's a sin, no need to ask why."

Instead, understand what the power tools do - then you'll know _why_ using
them might bite you later (squash creates new commit? well duh, that's its
definition). Better to make decisions from reason ("this will break blame")
than from fear and obedience ("this is bad, unquestionable dogma says so").

------
rurban
Newbies don't get it. Using the most powerful tools is not lying, it is
improving and tuning. Just do it locally or only in branches.

